# Your average solve breakdown...



## pjk (Apr 16, 2006)

When you normally solve the cube, what is usually the breakdown? If you could please reply with something like this, that would be great:
Cross: xx seconds / xx moves
Second Layer: xx seconds / xx moves
OLL: xx seconds / xx moves
PLL: xx seconds / xx moves

F2L: xx seconds / xx moves
LL: xx seconds / xx moves

Thanks


----------



## Cubefactor (Apr 21, 2006)

I can give you a simplified answer to my times:

F2L: 11.5 seconds / 29-30 moves
LL: 5.5-6.5 seconds / (Whatever the standard 2-look (OLL/PLL) avg is...)

I am +/- 1 second overall depending on the day


----------



## Joël (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi PJK,

I havent got any detailed statistics, but breakdown for the average solve will be like this (roughly):

Cross: 2 seconds, 6 moves
4 CE Pairs: 7-8 seconds, 25 moves (So 9-10 seconds for F2L)
OLL + PLL: 5 seconds, 21 moves

Of course, on somedays these statistics will be worse or better .


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 2, 2006)

I don't know the moves it takes, but I will give you a estimate based on my current avg. 

Cross: 2s or less. 
4 CE Pairs: 8-9 seconds
OLL+PLL: 5-6


----------



## Kirjava (May 2, 2006)

First Block: 3s
Second Block: 6s
Corners/CMLL: 4s
LSE: 4s

But I waste a load of time on inspection and looking at cases.

I average around 48 moves.


----------



## wing92 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cross: 5
F2L: 15
LL: ~10

what should i work on?

EDIT: just realized this was a major bump, but it's what came up in the search and i didn't feel like making a whole new thread for this


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 29, 2009)

work on F2L.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 29, 2009)

Cross: 4 seconds (im slow)
F2l: 11 seconds
LL: around 7


----------



## ianini (Aug 29, 2009)

cross: 4 seconds
f2l: 11-16 seconds
LL: 8 seconds
im slow


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 29, 2009)

cross: 2 sec
f2l: 13 sec
OLL1: 2 sec
OLL2: 2 sec
PLL: 2 sec




you are slow


----------



## (X) (Aug 29, 2009)

Means of 3

cross: 1.87

F2L: 7.59 ( I got very nice situations, so this is not accurate)

OLL(2look): 4.68

PLL: 4.17

Sum 18.31


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2009)

Cross 1.5-2
F2L 4-7 (Yes)
OLL 1-2
PLL 2-3

= 8.5 - 14


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, i thought this was old when i saw Andrew's splits, haha.

Cross 2-3
F2L without one pair 6-8
VH last slot 1-2
COLL 2-5
or
ZBLL 3-10+

EPLL 1-2


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2009)

cross: 2
F2L: 7.5
OLL: 1.5
PLL: 2


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 30, 2009)

When SeaFOPing,
cross: 3.5
F2L:13.5
OLL: 3
PLL: 3

When Rouxing:
FB: 10
SB: 10
Corners: 4
LSE: 9


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm. I would say it would be something like:

Cross: 2-3
F2L: 15-16
OLL: 3-4
PLL: 3-4

Total: 23-27 average. I get many 20-22s though.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> When SeaFOPing,
> cross: 3.5
> F2L:13.5
> OLL: 3
> ...



Bad, bad, and terrible.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 30, 2009)

cross 1-2 sec
f2l omg about 19 seconds

ll- 4-5 seconds. 

i just have to improve my lookahead


----------



## Edam (Aug 30, 2009)

cross - 2.5-3
f2l - 10-12
oll - 2-3
pll - 3


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 30, 2009)

cross- 1.5
F2L- 6-8
OLL- 2-3
PLL- 2-3

yeah.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 30, 2009)

Joël said:


> Cross: 2 seconds, 6 moves
> 4 CE Pairs: 7-8 seconds, 25 moves (So 9-10 seconds for F2L)
> OLL + PLL: 5 seconds, 21 moves





krnballerzzz said:


> Cross: 2s or less.
> 4 CE Pairs: 8-9 seconds
> OLL+PLL: 5-6



Your estimated averages came out to be around 14-15 for Joel and 14-17 for Andrew.

You guys have 12.76 and 11.89 official averages, respectively.

Slacking off? 



I would say my usual breakdown is about...

Cross: 2 sec.
4 CE Pairs: 7 sec.
OLL: 2 sec.
PLL: 2.5 sec.

Which comes out to be 13.5 seconds. About right.


----------



## rob558 (Aug 30, 2009)

cross= 3 sec.
f2l= 15 sec.
ll= 12 sec. =[


----------



## Jai (Aug 30, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > Cross: 2 seconds, 6 moves
> ...


You might want to check out the post dates.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 30, 2009)

Jai said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Joël said:
> ...



OMG. I'M SUCH A NOOB. lol. I saw the posts under them.. How could I not see that? :fp

Whatever lol.
Woah, this thread was made two years before I could solve a cube!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 30, 2009)

what should I practise on?

Cross: 3secs
F2L slots: 8.5 secs
OLL: 2.5 secs
PLL:4 secs


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 30, 2009)

Cross-4secs
F2L-13secs on a good day and can reach 17 on a bad day
OLL-7secs(2look)
PLL-4(half of all the PLLS learnt)

lately my averages has been battling from 26 seconds to 29.


----------



## Escher (Aug 30, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> what should I practise on?
> 
> Cross: 3secs
> F2L slots: 8.5 secs
> ...



Cross: could be a bit faster, around 2 would be good. You should try doing the cross without looking after planning it, but you have to time the execution (forcing you to be sure of the planning).

F2L slots: just try turning (well, doing something useful) constantly. Since the average move per slot should be around 7 or so, <2s per slot shouldn't be too much of a struggle.

OLL: Good, almost as fast as mine.

PLL: Practice each PLL 'til they're all sub 2 at least, which isn't actually too hard, just boring.

I'd say cross and PLL stage need working on first.


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> cross: 2
> F2L: 7.5
> OLL: 1.5
> PLL: 2



Sub-4 LL?
My cross is 2-3 F2L 6-8 LL 5 to 6 
can you tell me how to improve my LL?


----------



## PlutoCuber (Aug 30, 2009)

cross: 1.5 sec
f2l: 11 sec
oll: 3 sec (I have trouble recognizing some cases)
pll: 2 sec

f2l: 13-14 seconds
LL: 5-6 seconds


----------



## TEGTaylor (Sep 1, 2009)

CFOP
Cross:3 seconds
F2L:15 seconds
OLL:2-4 seconds (Half OLL)
PLL:1.5-2 (Full PLL)

Roux (yes I know Im horrible but Im trying)
F2B:35-40 seconds
CMLL:3 seconds
Edeges:1.5-2 seconds
Finish 5-8 seconds


----------



## mande (Sep 1, 2009)

Cross: 3s
F2L slots: 10s
OLL: 3.5s
PLL: 4s

I suck at LL  , have to try to improve.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 1, 2009)

Cross: 1.5
F2L slots: 7.5
OLL: 2
PLL: 3


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 1, 2009)

Cross - 3
F2L slots - 10
2 look OLL - 4
PLL - 3

20 seconds average


----------



## TMOY (Sep 1, 2009)

Corners: ~8
Finish 2 layers: ~15
Middle layer: ~5
for my current 28 seconds average.


----------



## Ian (Sep 1, 2009)

Cross : 2s
F2L : 10s
OLL : 2s
PLL : 2s


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmmm.. 

FB: 4 seconds/10 moves
SB: 10 seconds/20 moves
CmLL: 4 seconds/17 moves
LSE: 5 seconds/16 moves

Total: 23 seconds/63 moves


----------

